# your recent discovery



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Sometimes I listen too new music, and feel the need too share..It may be a simular tread, in case, let me know.. But if you find something new to you, it may even be ex beethoven 9 if it is new too you, and impresses you....and share it here...Me myself dont know to much about classical music yet, but have the urge to know more,...it is a fantastic world! Tell us about your new discovery, and maybe the feelings and thoughts that the work generate in you! For me...uncountless music from even the most famouus composers is yet to be discovered.. So, dont feel ignorant if you dont know the music, or feel that you should have known it.... we are several that dont know


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Balakirev, symphony no 1. Epic and slow going...fantastic tectures. Makes me feel wanting to go out in the forest.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Beethoven_--Symphony_ _No_._7__;_ I have absolutely fallen in love with the second movement. I want it played at my funeral.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

samurai said:


> Beethoven_--Symphony_ _No_._7__;_ I have absolutely fallen in love with the second movement. I want it played at my funeral.


That is exactly what this tread should be about! Hope your funeral dont comes too soon.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Just discovered Tchaicovsky, violin concerto...eccelent recording with ormandy on violin, and philadelphia orchestra. The violin tuches my center of the stomach


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Just discovered Tchaicovsky, violin concerto...eccelent recording with ormandy on violin, and philadelphia orchestra. The violin tuches my center of the stomach


Give the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Seiji Ozawa with Erick Friedman a shot sometime...my favorite performance of this piece...the 'flip side' of this disc has the piano concerto by John Browning and is a pretty darned good rendition of that as well


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Give Jascha Heifetz a spin.
two days ago I discovered Dvorak's String Serenade Op. 22, very beautiful but I dont think it will fit my funeral, though I think the Helicopter Quartet might do the work.
Also Durosoir SQs, very very unique style.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had the LP of *Glassworks* by Philip Glass for several years and didn't pay any attention to it, but yesterday it finally clicked. It's funny, but his portrait by Chuck Close is what made his music make sense: as Close described it, Glass' music is like the painting's dots, all equal, but eventually they create something coherent.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Finzi clarinet concerto. Beautiful!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

samurai said:


> Beethoven_--Symphony_ _No_._7__;_ I have absolutely fallen in love with the second movement. I want it played at my funeral.


I remember falling in love with this when I was about 16 and it featured in a distinctly odd 70s dystopian movie called Zardoz. It is magical (the music I mean, the movie is so bad it's great).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Benjamin Britten - Billy Budd and Turn of the Screw so far but I can feel this is the beginning of a great love affair.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I remember falling in love with this when I was about 16 and it featured in a distinctly odd 70s dystopian movie called Zardoz. It is magical (the music I mean, the movie is so bad it's great).


mamascarlatti, thanks so much for sharing your observations on the music and movie. I've just ordered "Zardoz" from netflix because of 2 reasons:1. Sean Connery and 
2. The second movement {not necessarily in that order}. 
At this rate, I guess I'll have to see "The King's Speech" as well! :cheers:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

samurai said:


> mamascarlatti, thanks so much for sharing your observations on the music and movie. I've just ordered "Zardoz" from netflix because of 2 reasons:1. Sean Connery and
> 2. The second movement {not necessarily in that order}.
> At this rate, I guess I'll have to see "The King's Speech" as well! :cheers:


I'm getting the urge to see this movie again - wondering what I'd think of it 35-odd years later.

This hilarious review on IDMB has piqued my interest even more:



> Without question, the most brilliant bad movie EVER made: Red man-panties, gun-vomiting hot air balloon stone heads, flying books on fishing line, neat-o dance numbers (or at least ballroom catharsis), magic marker facial hair, elitist-hippie government, inexplicable backward-masking (check out Friend in the kitchen), the ugliest bride in the history of cinema, cool jewelry, the Internet before the Internet was the Internet (or even computerized), Big Brother, HAL, and David Niven merged into one, lots of flowy sheer curtains, EXCELLENT decorating ideas, nifty forms of mass transit, a profound sense of anatomy, and, perhaps most chillingly, an apocalyptic warning that, if we do not change our ways, we face a future COMPLETELY DEVOID OF UNDERGARMENTS


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Borodin's Polovetsian Dances from Prince Igor. I'm amazed that someone who composed on the weekends as a side job could create such a masterpiece, as well as many others such as his Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

oskaar said:


> Finzi clarinet concerto. Beautiful!


My second favourite clarinet conecrto after Mozart. Also check out his cello concerto.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

samurai said:


> mamascarlatti, thanks so much for sharing your observations on the music and movie. I've just ordered "Zardoz" from netflix because of 2 reasons:1. Sean Connery and
> 2. The second movement {not necessarily in that order}.
> At this rate, I guess I'll have to see "The King's Speech" as well! :cheers:


Just don't expect too much out of _Zardoz_ and you might enjoy it. John Boormans' better known movie, _Excaliber_, is light years beyond _Zardoz_ in scope.

As to my recent discovery, it is something that was already in my collection (a Naxos recordijng), but I never paid enough attention to it before. *Howard Hanson's Concerto for organ, harp & string orchestra in C, Op 22/3* is one of the most epic, awe inspiring pieces I've heard in a long time. There's something about the sound of an organ with lush strings that just sends chills up my spine. Here's a YouTube video -- best be sitting down for it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Moeran string quartet in e flat. Very colourful piece.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Mahler,symphony no 5. Breathtaking! Since I have a short musical memory, I may re-discower works all the time..hehe.A curse, but also a blessing, maybe. But this version is by Daniel Barenboim and Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

oskaar said:


> ! Since I have a short musical memory, I may re-discover works all the time..hehe.A curse, but also a blessing, maybe.


Ha! I have the same problem.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! I have the same problem.


 Problem, or blessing


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

medtner piano concerto no 1 op 33. Amalgam of moods! One moment; butterflies, the next moment spooky... Love it!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

My most recent discoveries happened so long time ago that I don’t even remember what they were.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Serge said:


> My most recent discoveries happened so long time ago that I don't even remember what they were.


 In opposite, I discover several every day! Last discovery...Wellesz- Piano concerto op. 49. Great work!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

On the same record... Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra..Wellesz Violin concerto op 84. I love Mozart and alike. But sometimes it is nice to listen to mor modern classical music...Not everything hits me, but this work absolutely does! The tone and mood-scales are used to maximum


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I just discovered Henri-Joseph Rigel at the library(sometimes that library surprises me). Classical era symphonist. At first I thought he sounded anxious, but now I find him to be very quirky and humorous. He has a confident french pomp to him, I haven't giggled so much at music since I discovered Rameau. There is a fine line between quirky and humorous vs. clunky and stupid, and Rigel is well on the former side.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Bruch, Violinconcerto nr 1 !!!! It is so beautiful, that I want to cry... Played by a beautiful and giftet woman, Sarah Chang.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Saint-Saens; Violin concerto no 3. Very atmosphaeric... I lack words in english to describe....Pitty.. I am norwegian.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Alkan, concerto de camera no 2.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Alkan, concerto de camera no 3. Even more rewarding!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*alkan-allegro moderato*

Sometimes I find it more enjoyable and revarding to listen to not-that-famous composers. This is a good example.

For you with Spotify:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Paul Dukas: Symphony In C Major*

Its a more quiet, but very beautiful symphony! More like a poem, maybe. But I really like it!.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Paderewski Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17*

Fantastic work!

Never heard of Paderewski before. He must be thorrowly explored..

Glad I have spotify...elsewher I had been bankrupt...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nielsen; Suite for Strings in A minor, Op. 1, FS 6*

O,so good. Listen to this version if you have the chance:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johan Svendsen ; Romance, Op. 26*

Another norwegian that should be appresiated

Wonderful little piece!


----------



## Laudemont (Jun 18, 2011)

The symphonies of Albéric Magnard (1865-1914). I have had a recording of the 3rd for some years, but recently acquired the 2nd and 4th. These are works of inventiveness and complexity, eminently listenable. The Magnard "sound" (harmony, orchestration, etc.) is distinctive.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Carl Nielsen; String Quartet in G minor, Op. 13, FS 4*

Very fine string quartet from a composer I like more and more, as I discover him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a rare gem: Alkan's Funeral March for a Dead Parrot (his, I think). A wonderfully bizarre piece.

From wikipedia: "Alkan's chamber music compositions include a violin sonata, a cello sonata, and a piano trio. One of his most bizarre pieces is the Marcia funebre, sulla morte d'un Pappagallo ("Funeral march on the death of a parrot", 1859), for three oboes, bassoon and voices."

Definitely sui generis.


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Brahms - arrangements of some Lieder and of the Violin Sonata op.78 for Cello and Piano, by Mischa Maisky and Pavel Gililov


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> Beethoven_--Symphony_ _No_._7__;_ I have absolutely fallen in love with the second movement. I want it played at my funeral.


I hope they are going to play it in 50 more years!

I discovered Gloria Coates

Completely MY STYLE of music

Lovely!

Martin



oskaar said:


> Very fine string quartet from a composer I like more and more, as I discover him.


I like his opera, Masquerade.

Martin, an opera lover


----------

